# Update Lowrance HDS 5x (alt) auf V 4.1-wer hilft?



## Wil54 (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo Angelfreunde,
ich bin neu hier und habe gleich eine Frage bzw. Bitte um Hilfe:
Ich konnte für (relativ)  kleines Geld eines der letzten HDS 5x Geräte der ersten Generation neu erwerben. Zwar habe ich vorher einiges darüber gelesen, nur leider nicht, dass ich für das Software-Upgrade ein 2. Gerät brauche #c
Ist jemand von Euch bereit, mein Gerät mit seinem HDS 5 upzugraden auf die letzte Version 4.1? Am einfachsten wäre es, wenn jemand aus dem Bereich Celle / Soltau /  Uelzen kommt, weil ich hier wohne. Aber auch Postversand (mit Übernahme der Kosten meinerseits selbstverständlich!) wäre mir recht. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn das klappt.
LG
Wil


----------



## MAXIMA (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Update Lowrance HDS 5x (alt) auf V 4.1-wer hilft?*

Hallo Will, erstmal wilkommen im Bord.#h wenn Du hier nichts findest, dann schau mal bei Schlageter vorbei, einfach Echolotzentrum suchen. Der kann Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.
Gruß Maxima


----------



## Wil54 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Update Lowrance HDS 5x (alt) auf V 4.1-wer hilft?*

Hallo Maxima,
wow, mit einer so schnellen Antwort hatte ich nicht gerechnet, vielen Dank dafür!
Inzwischen habe ich schon Kontakt mit dem Echolotzentrum!
E-Mail hingeschickt und schon wenige Minuten danach kam ein Rückruf! Mein Eindruck von dem Gespräch:
1. Sehr freundlich/symphatisch
2. offenbar sehr kompetent (als Netzwerk-Admin kann ich das ganz gut beurteilen)
3. bei den mir genannten Preisen für den Service verdient Schlageter keinen Cent, im Gegenteil. Das ist Dienst am Kunden in Reinkultur und heute nur noch sehr selten anzutreffen, zumal ich bisher nicht Kunde dort war. 
Ich hatte mir schon Gedanken gemacht, mir selbst ein serielles Kabel zu basteln und das Update via PC einzuspielen. Welch ein Aufwand mit ungewissem Ausgang noch dazu 
Für mich ist das Echolotzentrum künftig die erste Adresse 
LG
Wil


----------

